# cheshire classics. 5/6 june.



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

as title.... any detailers/traders going? it would be great to see a "properly" detailed car in the flesh instead of admiring them in the studio section.:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

ware in cheshire is it bud?


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

-tom- said:


> ware in cheshire is it bud?


tatton park. knutsford.


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

might make an appearance


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Hopefully going to get to this on the sunday, have a dw meet in ripponden on saturday should you be interested:thumb: And next couple of months there is another one called stars and stripes, same as the classics but all yanks, a really good venue


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

yes i think i will be going on the sunday now by the looks


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Hopefully going to get to this on the sunday, have a dw meet in ripponden on saturday should you be interested:thumb: And next couple of months there is another one called stars and stripes, same as the classics but all yanks, a really good venue


cant make saturday mate...damm work.. will be there sunday , hanging round the bmw north west stand, not showing mine though, fully booked up.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

woodym3 said:


> cant make saturday mate...damm work.. will be there sunday , hanging round the bmw north west stand, not showing mine though, fully booked up.


Will you have tinterweb on your phone, will drop a message if i am there say hello:thumb:. Hopefully going to show mine at stars and stripes, will be first time for me and cant wait


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Will you have tinterweb on your phone, will drop a message if i am there say hello:thumb:. Hopefully going to show mine at stars and stripes, will be first time for me and cant wait


tinterwebbything on phone.... i have trouble texting !!  what will you be showing at stars and stripes? i will be there as its not to far away.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I have a 71 mach 1. Having seen some of the cars there a few years ago they were largely restored where as mine is original, which does show through in parts but i like it for its quirks


----------

